# Is aragonite rock gonna kill everything???



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

I read the thread on seeding live rock and how it's the green way... It convinced me to give it a try.... I went onto my LFS to get the sand... I mentioned what I was going to try and the owner freaked out.... Said a man did that 2 days ago and he killed everything is his tank.... And she refused to talk about it anymore ... She was mad.... You could tell.... So what did this guy do wrong? Not let is cure for a few weeks till the PH dropped? Or what else could happen if I go ahead and try this anyway??? HELP!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She's mad because you aren't paying her rent this month by buying a hundred pounds of live rock.
Otherwise, assuming it even happened, he probably did it by doing something very, very dumb like burying his rocks or something equally obvious.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you talking about agrocrete rock? or base rock?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm confused as to what kind of rock you are talking about.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

I am talking about the aragocrete.... The one that you mix Portland cement, aragonite sand and crushed coral.... I read that once you make it you gotta let it sit in a bucket of circulating water, changing the water daily, until the PH is no longer elevated ... About 6 weeks or so....??? Is this correct? Or should I check for something else before I throw in 50 pounds of this rock?? I would hate to do harm to the fish.... Thanks!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

OH!
Now I get it. Sorry, I got a bit confused.

In that case, then yes, you have to let aragocrete soak for weeks & weeks before it is safe. Keep testing the pH of the water in the bucket until it no longer climbs after the water changes you make. Over time, the pH rise will be slower, but it will still be there, so after 6 weeks start letting the old water sit for a week at a time to see how much it's pH rises over time.

Once the rock slimes over it will get less & less pH reactive.

There are ways to speed this up, using vinegar or phosphoric acid, but let's not make things any harder than they need to be.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!!... If I were to get Dry Base Rock from someone that had a saltwater tank but took everything down about a year ago what would I need to do to this rock before putting into the tank? And,,,, to get it "live" all I need to do is buy some of that grunge or something similar???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Live rock itself will seed base rock... I would not count on grunge to do that kind of job.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok thanks... should I still place this rock in a bucket for a while or something? Or just a good rinsing.... I don't wanna contaminate anything.... and I like your family guy quote..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Soak it bigtime, because it is full of dead, dried-up stuff that will only rot in your tank.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> Live rock itself will seed base rock... I would not count on grunge to do that kind of job.


True that live rock will seed base rock but I still stand by garf grunge.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok here is another question.... I got about 100 lbs of dry base rock a while ago for free....A guy had it as live rock but took his tank down about a year ago... So, Its been in a tub outside with a power head circulating fresh tap water for about 4-5 weeks now... I would change the water every chance I get .... the last time I changed the water.... I checked the water with a test kit before putting it in... Nitrate ammonia nitrite all 0 and PH was 7.8.... About 3 or 4 days later The Ph was 8.4.... Is this naturally going to go up or is there something in the rock making the PH rise?? And will it be harmful if I put it in the tank now...????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the rock is making the pH rise, and will keep doing it until you've soaked it some more ( several weeks )
It can be harmful to add it now, yes.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The rock is causing that, however seeing that it has already been used in another tank I think it would be safe to have in your tank. When I used dry rock for the "green" thread I just cleaned it with water and then threw it into the tank. The numbers went off the charts but nothing was in it beside that and the sand and grunge I added. The trick with using dry rock is take it slow. I didn't add any live stock for months except for a CUC.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! Well my tank is cycled and my cuc is in with 3 damsels... Everything is going good and in a few weeks I will get a pair of clowns for my QT tank.... So I'm a little afraid of adding in the dry rock..... Yes the ricks were in another tank but they sat in a box for like a year in a guys garage...


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Super G said:


> Thanks guys!!! Well my tank is cycled and my cuc is in with 3 damsels... Everything is going good and in a few weeks I will get a pair of clowns for my QT tank.... So I'm a little afraid of adding in the dry rock..... Yes the ricks were in another tank but they sat in a box for like a year in a guys garage...


Sorry, I missed that you had a CUC and fish in your tank already. In that case, no matter what kind of rock you put into the tank, you need to add just a little at a time. If you add to much at one time you will put the tank into a mini cycle which can cause you problems.


----------

